# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Небольшие замечания

## Sorm

Собственно замечание одно:

Иногда при просмотре форума сбрасываются отметки о наличии новых сообщений. Т.е. на списке разделов отмечены те, которые имеют новые сообщения. Начинаешь просматривать один из разделов и при выходе из этого раздела, все отметки в других разделах сбрасываются. Не смертельно, но не приятно. Приходиться присматриваться и искать где они были ;-)

P.S. И еще маленький вопрос
Как при цитировании указывать цитируемого автора :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Собственно замечание одно:
> 
> Иногда при просмотре форума сбрасываются отметки о наличии новых сообщений. Т.е. на списке разделов отмечены те, которые имеют новые сообщения. Начинаешь просматривать один из разделов и при выходе из этого раздела, все отметки в других разделах сбрасываются. Не смертельно, но не приятно. Приходиться присматриваться и искать где они были ;-)


С этим ничего не поделаешь. ПО крайней мере, я с этим ничего не смогу поделать :-) Вероятно это зависит также от настроек вашего браузера
А вообще я смотрю Файрфоксом и каждую тему открываю на новой закладке :-)




> P.S. И еще маленький вопрос
> Как при цитировании указывать цитируемого автора :-)


В каждом сообщении, в верхней его части есть кнопка "Цитата". Кликните на эту кнопку в цитируемом сообщении, уберите лишнее.

----------


## Sorm

Пасибо ;-)
Исчерпывающе ;-)

----------


## xerf

Раньше в личное сообщение можно было изображение вложить... А сейчас как?

----------


## Snake

При просмотре фотогалереи 9, под Су-17 подпись Ми-24
http://airforce.ru/photogallery/gallery9/index.htm
Можт конечно это только у меня так...  :Confused: 
(Opera 9.24)

----------


## Fencer

Возможно эту ветку Аэродромная техника объединить с этой веткой Аэродромная техника ?

----------

